# Grass Clippings.



## Mahlzeit (May 5, 2010)

Hi there I am new to the goat world and was wondering if grass clippings would be bad to give them to snack on. They don't really have a range to graze on. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## chandasue (May 6, 2010)

No chemicals/synthetic fertilizer IMO. They'd like it better if it's REALLY weedy though. Grass is not their first choice when browsing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2010)

I have one doe that scarfs it like she hasn't eaten in days!  (You know which one that is Kate...)  The rest like them if no other fresh browse is available at the time.


----------



## freemotion (May 6, 2010)

Just a couple of cautions (from someone who feeds all kinds of things to my goats!  ) with clippings....if you mow once a week and throw tons of clippings in, their system isn't used to it and they could have trouble, so limit the amount they get.  Also, if your mower chops things up very fine, they can't pick out anything they shouldn't eat, so know your lawn plants.  Don't give any clippings if your lawn contains strawberry plants.  Wild ones are common in untreated lawns in some areas.  Wilting strawberry leaves (and raspberries, cherry, etc) are quite poisonous until they dry.  The goat can pick them and eat them fresh with no trouble, too.  But the process of wilting produces...um...is it cyanide?

I go out with a small pail and a pair of old scissors every day to pick grass for anyone who is confined for whatever reason, like kidding or new baby kids.


----------



## SarahFair (May 6, 2010)

I took my clippings and put them thinly out on a tarp in full sun ALL day to dry. I then bagged them up and pressed all the air out. I feed it to my goats every now and again


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 6, 2010)

I feed all my animals (horses, goats, and chickens) grass clippings, but I only mow what they will eat. They all love them. I have done this for a couple years. During the hot summer, my pasture doesn't grow that fast. So, I push mow my yard with a bagger morning and evening to give them several bags. I have a huge yard. So, I never run out of grass to mow doing this. Saves a lot of hay during the summer.


----------

